# Resale Worldmark



## sabby7 (Apr 27, 2019)

This may seem like a basic question but finding an answer has proved difficult on the site. If I purchase Worldmark points from a second-hand party, can I still travel to other Worldmark sites?  What have I lost by not purchasing from the developer?  Can I still buy deeded property from a Worldmark resort?  Ex.  Dolphins Cove in California?  Is that even possible?  I am struggling with getting a basic answer.  Thanks


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes, you can travel to all resorts where Worldmark has inventory. 

Worldmark is a pure points system, no deeds. There are a few resorts where you can buy a deed at, but your deed would only allow you to use that resort - not other WM properties.

Resale buyers are exactly the same in terms of rights and benefits provided by the Club - same WM resorts they can book, same ability to book 13 months out at all resorts, same ability to exchange with II and/or RCI, and same cash booking options. Wyndham offers a few benefits that you do not have if you bought resale - access to exchanges directly booked with Worldmark South Pacific and the Club Pass (access to Club Wyndham resorts).


----------



## echino (Apr 28, 2019)

Worldmark is pure points. No home resort.


----------



## sabby7 (Apr 28, 2019)

Will I have access to the Australian properties?


----------



## sabby7 (Apr 28, 2019)

And you’re awesome for getting back to me so quickly.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 28, 2019)

sabby7 said:


> Will I have access to the Australian properties?


Not as an owner of a resale North American WorldMark account.  Don't know about resale WorldMark South Pacific accounts.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 28, 2019)

Resell Worldmark can not Book directly into WMSP. You can try and Book through RCI or II. Nor can resell Worldmark Book through Club Pass.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 28, 2019)

As for your reference to Dolphin's Cove: Be aware that this property has multiple forms of ownership including deeded weeks, Wyndham (points) and Worldmark (points).  If you find and purchase a deeded week at the property you will not have access to the network of Worldmark resorts except through RCI trades (and, perhaps, II trades).  Do be careful out there!


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 28, 2019)

rhonda said:


> As for your reference to Dolphin's Cove: Be aware that this property has multiple forms of ownership including deeded weeks, Wyndham (points) and Worldmark (points).  If you find and purchase a deeded week at the property you will not have access to the network of Worldmark resorts except through RCI trades (and, perhaps, II trades).  Do be careful out there!



Was about to post this, it's a very good point. There are few other resorts like this: Palm Springs the Plaza,  lake Havasu, Orlando Kingston reef off the top of my head, and there are a few more IIRC in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 28, 2019)

sabby7 said:


> Will I have access to the Australian properties?



Take the tens of thousands of dollars you save when purchasing resale and then rent directly from an owner with WMSP access. 

People often aspire to go to Australia, but most will never go, or only go once in a lifetime. To pay extra up front just for the option makes very little sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 28, 2019)

sabby7 said:


> This may seem like a basic question but finding an answer has proved difficult on the site....
> 
> Can I still buy deeded property from a Worldmark resort?  Ex.  Dolphins Cove in California?  Is that even possible?  I am struggling with getting a basic answer.  Thanks


The answer is difficult to find because the question does not apply to WorldMark; no resort-specific deeds are owned by individuals like they are in other systems such as Club Wyndham. 

As for Dolphin’s Cove, you would need to buy in Club Wyndham, but even then, the question remains, “Why?”

There are only two reasons to buy at a specific resort in Club Wyndham: 1) the resort has below-average maintenance fees, and/or 2) you need special early booking privileges due to high demand.  

Dolphin’s Cove fits neither of those categories. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 28, 2019)

You can buy a single week deed at Dolphins Cove and the few other resorts that worldmark took over that were already weeks resorts. For the vast majority of people worldmark credits will be the better choice.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 28, 2019)

uscav8r said:


> People often aspire to go to Australia, but most will never go, or only go once in a lifetime. To pay extra up front just for the option makes very little sense.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We have been Downunder 3 times in the last nine years. These include Rotorua twice, Fiji once, Bay of Islands once, Sydney twice, Coffs Harbour once, and Tasmania once. We obviously go to more than 1 location on every trip. We have our 4th trip Booked for next February. It will be Tasmania and Melbourne. Our longest trip was 4 weeks - Rotorua, Bay of Islands, Tasmania, and Sydney. The next trip will be Tasmania for 2 weeks and Melbourne for 1 week. Once you have been there you start planning your next trip.

Patti could not understand why we were going to Tasmania but after the one week trip she wanted to know when we could go back for longer.


----------



## magmue (Apr 28, 2019)

> You can buy a single week deed at Dolphins Cove and the few other resorts that worldmark took over that were already weeks resorts. For the vast majority of people worldmark credits will be the better choice.


I can't speak to Dolphins Cove, or single weeks, but we have a fractional ownership at Whale Pointe in Depoe Bay - the fractionals were sold before Worldmark bought the rest of the resort, as Bizaro86 commented. We have a week every 3 months, always in the same unit. We have the option of turning in any given week for Worldmark points (# varies depending on season) if we know ahead of time that we're not going to be able to use it. We also have the option of renting via a local vacation rental company.

The fractionals come on the resale market with some regularity. The Wyndham real estate broker for Oregon had a list of available units when we decided to do this last year.


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 28, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We have been Downunder 3 times in the last nine years. These include Rotorua twice, Fiji once, Bay of Islands once, Sydney twice, Coffs Harbour once, and Tasmania once. We obviously go to more than 1 location on every trip. We have our 4th trip Booked for next February. It will be Tasmania and Melbourne. Our longest trip was 4 weeks - Rotorua, Bay of Islands, Tasmania, and Sydney. The next trip will be Tasmania for 2 weeks and Melbourne for 1 week. Once you have been there you start planning your next trip.
> 
> Patti could not understand why we were going to Tasmania but after the one week trip she wanted to know when we could go back for longer.



I would surmise that while you are the exception to the rule, you could have still done vacations without paying developer prices up front. I don’t count any grandfathered WM+A accounts since that is not an option for anyone who is completely new to WM today. 

There are many cost-effective alternatives today that did not exist in 1990 or 2000 (or 2010 for that matter). Something else will come along in the next 20-30 years that will make today’s developer premium look even less palpable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 28, 2019)

uscav8r said:


> I would surmise that while you are the exception to the rule, you could have still done vacations without paying developer prices up front. I don’t count any grandfathered WM+A accounts since that is not an option for anyone who is completely new to WM today.
> 
> There are many cost-effective alternatives today that did not exist in 1990 or 2000 (or 2010 for that matter). Something else will come along in the next 20-30 years that will make today’s developer premium look even less palpable.
> 
> ...



Sure we could have put in requests with RCI or II. Which most often are not successful with these organizations. Or we could have stayed in self-catering cottages or other cash options.


----------



## sabby7 (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you all for your help.  I know now to look for Worldmark points and not a Worldmark “deed”.


----------



## IsaiahB (Apr 28, 2019)

sabby7 said:


> Thank you all for your help.  I know now to look for Worldmark points and not a Worldmark “deed”.


To reiterate, there is no such thing as a WorldMark deed.
There exist non-WorldMark ownerships at resorts where WorldMark, The Club is also an owner; typically resorts that came into the system as acquisitions instead of new construction.

If these resorts are affiliated with Interval International or RCI, and the owner is also a WM Owner; they may be able to participate in WBW's Exchange Plus program; thus converting their week to WorldMark Credits - but this is generally available to any other traditional weeks based ownership.


----------



## talkamotta (May 11, 2019)

If you find a resort that is partially owned byworldmark, it won't be worldmark.  It will be managed by another company, it may be points but you will get a deed, for example wyndham.  It can be just an ownership without points.  Know what you are buying.  I have a week that I bought years ago from pahio.  Wyndam has taken that resort over, I pay mfs to Wyndam but I don't have points.  The advantage for me is that I paid $900 for that 2 bedroom (which now can be bought for less) in kauai.  It's gold crown and very nice.  I have it guaranteed every year for me.  So there are pluses and minuses to each system.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 11, 2019)

uscav8r said:


> People often aspire to go to Australia, but most will never go, or only go once in a lifetime.



I have been twice to Australia, in 2000 (included NZ) and in 2015 (included sailing Whitsunday's).  I have also been to French Poly in 2013, and am going to Fiji in September this year.  

I have also made it to my other aspiration locations; Maldives in 2014  and Thailand in 2017.

But renting is always a good recommendation if you won't be able to visit annually.


----------



## sabby7 (May 13, 2019)

Everyone has been most helpful.  Today I purchased 14000 points.  Paid $3400.00.  Hopefully a decent deal.  Thanks again.  Regardless, I’ll soon find out.


----------



## ecwinch (May 13, 2019)

sabby7 said:


> Everyone has been most helpful.  Today I purchased 14000 points.  Paid $3400.00.  Hopefully a decent deal.  Thanks again.  Regardless, I’ll soon find out.



That is not a bad price (.24 cents a credit). If fully loaded (2 years of credits + 1 year of credits to borrow), it could be a great price.


----------

